# 9 Foot Hammerhead PCB ...



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

Went down for a few days with the guys to PCB and while shark fishing form dan russels pier ... one of the guys we were with hooked a 9 foot hammer... got it to the pier and snapped the leader... must see.. IT WAS HUGE!!!

Tabers


http://youtu.be/IVbiAUbk5jk


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like it was a blast. I watched almost the whole video. I couldnt see the shark at all. Its hard to get good lighting when so high up. I have never seen a hammer head, let alone catch one. I bet it was a hell of a fight! Great job, and thanks for sharing. O*D*W


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

The end of the video i show a still shot from another camera.... .... to se another hammer we caught the night before look at this video form the beach of PCB ... my buddy just about lost a foot but it was beached and back in the water in less than 3 min.... we had to help it back through the breakers then it got its second wind and swam away strong....

http://youtu.be/wqA8tKeME8g


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

That was a nice video/stills. Very awesome. Do you do mostly shark fish at night? How long did it take to bring that thing to shore? O*D*W


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah we try our best not to do it during the day.... WAY too much attention and plus people are swimming... i have heard its illegal to do it during the day but out of respect we do it at night only.... The time frame all depends on the person fighting and what rod and reel is hooked up.... the 7 foot hammer was about a 20 min fight ... on a 9/0 with 80lb big game ... so he was able to bring the hh in VERY GREEN almost too green ... the other reels we use are 9/0's (100lb braid or 80lb mono)and 70Vs's (130lb braid) ... all fights are short .. we are not in the business of killing sharks ....


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for the info, and look forward to more reports. O*D*W


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have seen that big hammerhead or at least as big as you describe hammerhead there. It makes you respect them all that much more gliding through the water underneath your feet!

Allen


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Devinsdad and I landed this beast last November. 8'2" from the nose to the fork in its tail.


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats sick man... Great pic and Beautiful HH ... did yo all use a 6/0 senator i think i see in the pic?


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful! Nice catch.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Tabers said:


> Thats sick man... Great pic and Beautiful HH ... did yo all use a 6/0 senator i think i see in the pic?


Yes we did. 50lb mono. 3.5 hour fight.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Tailroping that beast was the best part. NOT! After getting her on the beach I used my left hand to push the head down and my right hand to untangle the leader from around the right pectoral fin. 

I forgot about that huge tail. WHAM! Right on the back of the head. Felt like I got punched by Tyson. ;o)


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Where did you hear it's illegal to shark during the day?


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Good job. Been catching a few tigers in the last couple weeks near Pcola. Might have to try Panama this weekend.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

I live a few blocks from county pier here in PCB that's a couple of miles east of Dan Russell. We have had some big sharks on county also, if anyone want's to try their luck there, shoot me an email or pm.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Great fish y'all got there. Got a smile on everyone's face!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

any more reports?


----------



## Trey B (Aug 1, 2012)

That looks awesome .... we were down a week or two ago and the sharkin was thick!


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

i was told some friend hit 4 tigers (5-7foot) up from the beach in 72 hours with a HH (9+ feet) the next night... they have said its thick i wish i could be there but .. work comes first!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Tabers said:


> i was told some friend hit 4 tigers (5-7foot) up from the beach in 72 hours with a HH (9+ feet) the next night... they have said its thick i wish i could be there but .. work comes first!


wanting to catch some sharks and i have a boat. would anchoring off near the sandbar be a good spot to start and catch a few?


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

I had a friend hook a 20+ foot on one of those shark chaters .. took 5 hours to reel in using three guys and the capt said it was the largest he had seen in 20 years ... they were about 5 miles out when they hooked up!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hook up a big bo bo and wait.


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

thats what we use most of the time ... and it seems someone always hooks up!


----------

